# just joined gssf anyone else a member



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Anyone a member of gssf?
Do you ever compete at there matches?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nope, I have no idea what GSSF is. dont even know if it sounds interesting o not. I am a member of WTFIT though.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Glock Sport Shooting Foundation
Sorry realtor I guess I could have shared a little more info


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

They have shoots once a year at the old escambia river muzzleloaders range. I believe last shoot, someone shot themselves in the leg, or something.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Hmmmm not exactly what I was hoping for at a shooting match


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

now its a little more interesting, sort of a club of Glock owners/shooters?


----------



## libbey (Dec 7, 2008)

*Gun Match*

They are doing a glock shot over in Mobile in October this year. A lot of fun, good bunch of people. Check out their web site for more info GSSF.com


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Im gonna go check that one out in mobile hopefully sounds like a good time


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I'm in the GSSf and have been for a few years, glock puts It on, to promote there guns , It is a fun match, no pressure, will be going to mobile, They give out some good prizes, in money and glock hand guns. Go and have a good time. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep Ive been a member for a couple years now, you cant beat the Glock discount!! Havent had a chance to shoot in one of their matches yet but would like to someday


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Since owning my 19, ole AJ at E.R.G.C. has been trying to get me into the Glock competition going on up there. Ive watched em. Some are really fast an good. Then theres me Lone Wolf taking out paper,, LOL But its good practice. Anyone that does the shoots, are useualy very good shooters by there second time out on a competion shoot.. Good luck partner, an have some fun.. ole carver


----------



## Gyrene (Aug 9, 2012)

I was a member until GSSF or should I say ERML stopped the events (whichever happened). I didn't renew this year because I don't want to drive a long distance to shoot (more then an hour), gas prices are too high. Other then the events, the discount was the only other reason to be a member. I now get a Homeland Security discount so I didn't see a reason to continue the GSSF.


----------

